# estabilizador de corriente para multimedia player



## bille60 (Sep 23, 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos,

Este es mi primer post en este foro, me he registrado ayer y estoy flipando con las cosas que se hacen por aqui...


Pues me llamo Nuno, y estoy empezendo ahora con la electronica, estaba buscando como rectificar la corriente en un coche y he encontrado este foro...

Tengo un multimedia player (reproductor multimedia, lleva un disco duro de ordenador dentro, le puedes poner videos, musica y hasta grabar tdt)

Lo quiero conectar a unas pantallas que tengo en los apoyacabezas del coche...
El problema es que esta hecho para funcionar con un transformador de 220v a 12v e 3.5A
Como la bateria del coche hace mucha oscilacion de tension tendria que estabilizarla a 12v..

alguna idea o dibujo por el cual me pueda guiar?

Un saludo!!

Nuno


----------



## bille60 (Sep 27, 2010)

Nadie me contesta? no creo que sea tan dificil....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2010)

Ya lo probaste con la batería ¿Y que defecto hace?

saludos !


----------



## bille60 (Sep 27, 2010)

aun no lo he probado con la bateria porque hemirado con un polimetro y hace mucha oscilacion... tengo miedo que cargue el disco... Quieres decir que puede ser que lleve un estabilizador interno?


----------



## algoespacio (Oct 1, 2010)

No es por nada, pero me asalta una duda. Por lo que sé a los discos duros les hace muy mal la vibración de los vehículos... yo no pondría un reproductor multimedia en un auto a menos que tenga disco duro de estado sólido.


----------

